

BitBucket now has voting on issues. - planckscnst
https://bitbucket.org/site/master/issue/3674/add-ability-to-vote-for-issues-bb-3647

======
planckscnst
Issues for BitBucket itself, sorted by votes.
[https://bitbucket.org/site/master/issues?status=new&status=o...](https://bitbucket.org/site/master/issues?status=new&status=open&sort=-votes)

